# Opposite Cafe, Leeds



## photojonny (Jun 9, 2013)

Located inside the Victoria Quarter, opposite Harvey Nick's. Popped by for an espresso today. Guy making it was meticulous in his preparation, weighing out to the nearest 0.1g, weighing and timing the shot. He pulled the shot in 32s and the chucked it, insisting that he adjust the grind pull another to hit 28s. I'd have been happy with the first, but nice to see someone so dedicated to his craft. Lovely Red Brick it was too.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes great place, do you know if Howard is still there? Me and him set an alarm off on a k30 twin during a ukbc heat lol.


----------



## photojonny (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm not sure who the Barista was, I should have asked.


----------



## Alexjg41 (Nov 26, 2013)

That would have been me, (if the date on the thread is correct ha!) Glad you enjoyed your espresso!

No, Howard is no longer at Opposite, although he does pop by occasionally. He now works at Grumpy Mule!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

was in Leeds today and whilst having a shop took time to visit opposite in Victoria quarter. Still meticulous with weighing and measuring shots and produced two lovely cap's. Well worth a visit when in Leeds. Hoping all the visits to decent coffee shops will further my chances of splashing out on the L1 and associated grinder.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

I was in there myself on Saturday. A great place to watch the world go by & have a great brew.


----------

